# Best Push Box for the Money???



## dzines (Nov 1, 2004)

I have been looking for the "right" pusher for my backhoe for 2 years now. I should've bought something last Feb. or Mar. when the price of steel was lower. I just can't bring myself to buy new stuff mid-season. (bad karma) Anyway they all seem to be the same price. (or close to it) AND they all say their's is the BEST. So....just gettin opinions. I've been looking at a 14' Avalanche, Pro-tech, Sno-Bully, Bonnell, and can't really decide.

btw, do people just run these things until they die....or break in half??? I have seen nothing used anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

IMO the Pro-Tech and the RCS boxes are the best. I believe the guy at RCS used to work for Pro-Tech and went out on his own a few years ago. They are in Rochester, NY I think.

Great boxes, solid, well designed and built. Some of the others aren't so good.

As long as you're not destroying them, they will last forever.

Good Luck.


----------



## dzines (Nov 1, 2004)

i've never heard of RCS. does it stand for something??...do you know how to contact?? I talked to pro-tech and was interested until I found they didn't have any dealers and closer to me than where they are made and didn't want to drive that far to pay the same money.

I was actually leaning towards the Sno-Bully.........Does anyone out there have one????

Thanks for your help


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

I believe RCS is the guys initials. Here's there website www.rcssnopro.com

They have dealers all across the country, click on the dealer page.


----------



## lotsoflights (Oct 26, 2003)

*Daniels Pusher*

Hi, 
I had the same problems...however I selected the Daniels 16' pusher for a loader that I'm renting. It seems to be a well built pusher. I'll see what happens this winter...

Craig


----------



## Polar (Nov 3, 2004)

We started with Pre-techs and they do the job and have used them for years. We have tried Avelanche (sp?) plows and there nice also. This year we are trying the Daniels Pushers. But i think the cheapest was the Avelanche plows and you realy can't tell the difference.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

You cant go wrong with the Daniels, the steel cutting edge scrapes just as clean as a plow, dont even mess with the rubber edge ones. They are the best pushers IMO.

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

If you do go with a pusher box that has a poly edge, amke sure it's adjusted before you need to use it. Some of them do not come set to use, they're simply slapped on and you need to adjust it to the proper height.


----------



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

Try Sno-Dozer in Genoa City, Wi. Mark has been building these for years now and does a fine job. His number is 262.279.3731. They are the only pushers we use. Tell him David gave you the info.


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

*Pro-Techs*

We have been using Pro-Techs for about 12 years now and love them. The service they have provided us has been outstanding and we will continue to purchase from them.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We currently own 4 ProTechs, sold a 12' a couple years ago to get a larger one. Two of our 3 subs use ProTechs, have had no problem with them, other than a couple bent side plates from curbs. Straightened them out and they've been fine since. I would recommend them.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Why choose a pusher over a well built snow plow with "pro-wing" like blade extensions?

I am very torn right now between a pusher and a "longer plow" lets say 1-2' longer than a comprable pusher with removable "pro-wing" style extensions. I just think about the "multi-purpose" use with a plow instead of pusher.

I like that the pusher is so simple - less parts to possibly fail. But how do you handle the areas that are/should be plowed to the side, like a roadway or drive? Do you rely on a plow for those areas and then concentrate on other "pushable" areas only?

ChicagoSnow


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

One word! Operator I have a 550,000 sq ft site with alot of belgium block curbs. Alot of islands on the site. I have a 14ft pusher on site. I stopped in to hlep out with a f-450 dump 8'plow......he blew my doors off with regards to productivity. He had cleaner curb lines and a cleaner lot and did in 1/4 of the time. In my view there is no comparison. (For Larger sites of course)


----------



## JRDabs (Jun 8, 2003)

Mark...did you speak to Pro-Tech regarding the sidewalls? We refabricated ours and they took care of us.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No, it was only on two of them. We did move the support down further similar to what they have now. No problems since. I wasn't too concerned because I knew it was operator error. If it gets worse or more frequent on our other two, I'll give them a call.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

It all depends on the site. On a large site, there is no comparison between a truck and a loader with pusher. If the snow needs to be all in one area,again, you can't beat a loader\pusher.

Areas that are normally windrowed (not sure if that's a word), can either be done with a truck or depending on the amount of snow can just be pushed and pushed and pushed with a loader. Or if there is too much snow, they can just push off to the side when they start breaking traction. Pushers are much more versatile than you think. I was surprised at how much more we use them for that what I thought would be able to.

Like JR stated, an operator makes all the difference in the world. We hire the loader with operator so it is people that operate this equipment day in and day out that are doing th plowing for us. Night and day difference over throwing someone who's only operated trucks or heavy equipment once in awhile.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

A pusher it will be!!

I'm leaning toward a steel trip edge pusher (Avalanche 10'), probably because Im having a hard time going from plow to pusher. I just figure with the steel edge pusher there will be no problems with cleaning abilities and the rubber edge I have read about various problems with the edge "rising" or loosening, etc?

What would you do?

Thank you,

ChicagoSnow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

No experience with steel edges. We have one year in with a poly edge on a folding ProTech, so far so good, but not sure because it was sitting in dirt so I did not get too good of a look at it. But, with the rubber edge on this pusher, we were adjusting the edge at least 2X per year to scrape properly. The rubber edges have worked well for us, also. Usually only 1 adjustment before the season starts. I think the reason the other needed more adjustments is because it is connected directly to the loader, no bucket or chains, so there is less 'floating'.

If they are properly adjusted, they scrape quite well.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

You will not be sorry with the steel edge. It is just like a trip edge (fisher) on a plow, the one that we have is in two sections and trips just like a snowplow, you will not have any trouble with the pusher not scraping clean.
Just my two cents

www.schmidtlawncare.com


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thanks guys!

I will purchase a Avalanche 10' steel trip edge pusher next week. Outside of minimal additional cost, I really cant see why you would fool around with a rubber edge? I just dont want to be adjusting/replacing a rubber edge in the field.

Thank you,

ChicagoSnow


----------

